# Highbridge Caravans anyone??



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi all - me again 8O 
Anyone any experience or feedback on Highbridge Caravans please?
Strangely enough they are in Highbridge :wink: Somerset which is a bit of a jaunt from Kent but we have both (yes both :roll: ) agreed we like virtually all of the Autosleeper Pollensa that they have there. It is quite a hike for us to get down to Somerset but hubby is happy to go down in advance and have a look at it.

So, any feedback on this company would be helpful.
http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/

Cheers (trying not to get too excited 8) )

Maura


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi maura

In 1998 bought a new folding camper with all the bits and bobs from highbridge caravans, all dealings done on the phone/fax, as I live in the Shetland Islands, I can only say the service was exemplary, I had stated that it would be used for 3 weeks from the day of collection, and wanted assurance it was sold as the photo and data page in the catalog, and was informed it was. and my 2 young girls wanted the "dog and teddy bear" as shown in the photo? when they looked in the catalog they noticed the "dog and teddy bear" sitting in the photo, and when we collected the camper some 3 months later yes the dog and teddy bear also supplied,

As I was buying, this may be the reason for the good service, but I had NO reason for complaint in any way or form, phoned for information some months later, was told paul was with a customer and would phone me back, this he did 15 mins later, looked up the information wanted and again phoned back,

Good luck with your MH hunt,

Colin


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Maura

Used Highbridge a couple of years ago when buying a drive away awning. Spoke to them on the phone, asked for advice as to which awning would be most suitable for our vehicle. Found them to be very helpful and knowledgeable. Awning was ordered over the phone and delivered 2 days later. Very satisfied with their service. 
The Polensa looks like a very nice van, low mileage and about the right price. Lets hope this may be the one for you at last, fingers crossed.
Good luck


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

God knows why any of us has any reason to feel good about this one, but, for what's it worth, Maura, I do ;-)

Dave


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> God knows why any of us has any reason to feel good about this one, but, for what's it worth, Maura, I do ;-)
> 
> Dave


EH? what you mean Dave, I normally understand almost every word you say (techie stuff apart) 8O

Richard just off to buy a rail ticket to Highbridge (4 hours each way) so we really are doing our best 

Spoke to chap called Will who seemed really helpful. Has put van on hold for 24hrs for us - so not sold before we get there (this has happened to us once before) Does not want a deposit until we certain we want to buy, no pressure as yet. Van sounds honest, and I think they normally around this price - perhaps a bit more as its an auto, and only 1 year old. In fact I thought it was a bit cheap for an A/S.

Is it all sounding too good???? Now you got me worried Mr Burleigh.

Anyone in Somerset close to Highbridge fancy giving van a look over with my Hubby tomorrow - will pay for expenses and lunch 

Thanks to others for feedback, I did get a good feeling with Highbridge, they handled the call very politely and telephoned me back when Manager was free to talk to me, so good 1st impression.

Maybe all will be well....

Maura


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"what you mean Dave?"

Well, it's another van in a long list of vans, so why should it be this one? ;-)

But my tealeaves say otherwise.

Dave


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

:? Beast :? 

You have no idea how I dread asking questions now but to be fair I did look at the Pollensa's over a year ago and it is on a Ford which was always my preferred choice of base vehicle AND it is on an Auto also something which was on my original wish list.

I can quite see how it has all got lost/forgotten in the mists of time but there are a few on here who will recall the above things being mentioned w a y w a y back :lol: 

To be perfectly honest I really didn't care what make we had as long as it had a layout we could live with, was within our budget, and was in good condition. I don't think this actually helps to make a quick purchase, I think it makes it more difficult. If you know 'exactly' what you want - it must be easier?

Anyway, we haven't got it yet....so lets just wait and see shall we. Now keep looking into those tea leaves for me and tell me if you can see a tall dark handsome stranger about to come into my life...I could do with one of those as well :lol: :lol: 


Maura


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maura,

Never dread asking questions. Well, at least so long as someone hasn't answered your same question unambiguously before.

Motorhome design is a compromise. Up until the end I was circulating around three, preferring a different one of the three each day .....

Is the second Pollensa going to be in stock tomorrow, then?

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's funny - I was in Cranham Caravans in Ipswich, raving about a Trigano Tribute, and Annie was at home, making an appointment to see this A/S Pollensa which had very low mileage. As ever, the good lady had preference, and we went to see the Polly. We bought it.

We do this a lot. Do masses of research, in person and on the internet, make lists of criteria, ask loads of questions, settle on something .... and then buy something completely different. It's nearly always been a good decision, though. It looks like this has been. Sometimes, things just _feel_ right.

Gerald


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Maura

Fingers crossed for you! Good luck

Su


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Su, need everything crossed if you can manage that for us 8O

Dave, the Pollensa is available at Highbridge and on hold for us to test drive tomorrow. Rich should be there around lunch time. The 1st Pollensa which we liked but got sold before we could get to it was over a year ago.

Gerald, thanks for PM advice again. I think you absolutely right, we often do that as well - this house is a prime example. Was looking for something like a spacious modern semi suitable for a family - ended up with an older style detached cottage in need of major renovation :roll: Never, ever regretted it - it just _felt _right.

I will be so fed up if this van is not right for us but won't buy anything unless we absolutely sure about it.

Thanks for all your comments....was hoping a few of you West Country folk may have purchased from Highbridge, but I know there is a lot of competition down there.

Maura


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maura,

Your turn to confuse me 

"agreed we like virtually all of the Autosleeper Pollensa that they have there."

And indeed they have one listed on their website, and another one due in, so I presumed these "two" are at least part of the "virtually all ..Pollensa that they have". Nothing to do with anything a year ago.

Dave


----------



## lil (Aug 3, 2005)

We bought a Chausson from Highbridge last Oct and found their service to be A1. Have needed to take it back for a few minor things and again excellent, polite and helpful service is the order of the day. Wouldn't hesitate to reccomend them.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

mauramac said:


> but we have both (yes both :roll: ) agreed we like virtually all of the Autosleeper Pollensa that they have there.


Sorry Dave, my haste to type in question has lead to the misunderstanding 

Should read....we both liked virtually everything about the Autosleeper Pollensa that they have there.... was singular not plural

The one we like is the Ford based Auto, don't know if they have any others or not as didn't look any further when we saw that one.

Will let you know how it goes, sorry for the confusion.

M.

Lil...
thanks for reply, sounds promising


----------



## d_sadler (Oct 24, 2013)

*Highbridge Caravans*

I had a sun canopy fitted by the service centre of Highbridge Caravans, in the wrong place.

This is very little room on my Hymer to fit a Fiamma sun shade - so I researched the exact requirements by phoning the main Hymer UK dealer and checking similar vans with the very same shade factory fitted. After initially insisting that to fit the shade would require removing the over door gutter, Highbridge conceded (after I showed them a photo of the same van with a factory fitted shade) that with a custom bracket the shade could be fitted as per the photo at the very top of the van side. On returning for my appointment a month later, I provided the reception with an A4 photo of the same van with the shade factory fitted, explained the requirement again and asked that the photo be stapled to the job card (which the guy on reception promptly did) to be doubly sure it would be fitted as agreed.

Four days later with no communication from Highbridge I return to see it fitted 3 inches too low, resting just above the door gutter.

The response of the service manager, "That's as high as you can fit it, it can't go any higher", whilst standing in front of the job card with the photo of the correct fitting still attached.

Sadly the customer service of the service department at least seems to be stuck in the seventies.

The sun shade works, though it drags on the top of door when the legs are not extended.

If the service department is not capable of fitting as requested, a phone call to that effect would have been nice. I suspect to fit as requested would have been a lot trickier due to the need to remove more internal trim / cupboards to attach, and by their confession they were short staffed, so maybe that's the reason.

Either way, what option do I now have - ask them to move the shade and leave some lovely big holes to be filled in the sides of an otherwise pristine van? I can only hope that fitting in the wrong place does not also mean that the attachment is weaker than the correct placement - only time will tell, by which point I'm sure Highbridge will accept no liability.

Very disappointing indeed.


----------



## Lacey (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Maura, I live in Bridgwater only a few miles from Highbridge Caravans, bought my Rapido from them a couple of years back and Highbridge have done all the servicing etc and resolved a few warranty issues without any arguments, they just got on with it and did a good job for me.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Called at Highbridge a few weeks ago while on holiday with a problem
and found them most unhelpful and lacking in knowledge. Fair enough IF they were too busy to help but after asking if I had bought van from them, a flat 'no can't help' was a little abrupt.
Certainly loads of staff wandering around though.


----------



## d_sadler (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow, no posts on Highbridge for seven years, then three come along at once.

One bad review, then right back comes a good one from Lacey - wouldn't be that you live so nearby because you work there? No surely not.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I traded up my very first. MH with Highbridge, and they were excellent, giving me a firm trade in price without even seeing the vehicle, and then were more than helpful when I had to take the van back for jobs under the warranty, but no quibbles whatsoever, they even lent me a car for the day.

Good luck with your new acquisition.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

d_sadler said:


> Wow, no posts on Highbridge for seven years, then three come along at once.
> 
> One bad review, then right back comes a good one from Lacey - wouldn't be that you live so nearby because you work there? No surely not.


Three came along at once because you revived a 7 year old thread. Once revived people see it and respond without noticing the date.

Looks like you joined to post a negative review? Sorry about your experience but it doesn't negate the good things others have said, albeit mainly in 2006.

Chris


----------



## d_sadler (Oct 24, 2013)

ChrisandJohn said:


> d_sadler said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, no posts on Highbridge for seven years, then three come along at once.
> ...


I did join to post the view as I am very upset at what Highbridge have done.

Good reviews about standard maintenance / warranty work and a helpful attitude are certainly not negated by my experience, but they are very different circumstances.

It would be quite difficult to carry out standard work noticably badly, but in my case a custom piece of work was required which is exactly where you are most reliant on the trust and expertise of the dealer and exactly where Highbridge have let me down.

I dare say most would be more vocal than I that discussions, instructions and photos were expressly ignored and the job done wrong and irreversibly so. Its a very different thing to being happy with a standard warranty job.


----------



## Lacey (Oct 17, 2013)

d-sadler - shame on you, what a negative attitude. To answer your question, no I do not live there or work there or have any connection what so ever with that company other than the simple fact I purchased my Rapido from them.

Highbridge supplied and installed my Thule Awning, bike rack and GasLow system without any problems and all included in the basic cost of the van.

I continue to be a regular customer and receive 10% discount on anything I buy from their shop. This discount is available to any customer who purchased a caravan or motorhome and appears to be open ended.

I find the after sales and service department very helpful, if you ask when booking your van in for a service or warranty work they will provide a courtesy car.
If you phone in advance they will order Methanol for an EFOY, they don't carry this product as a stock item, but it's also the cheapest I have found anywhere.

So to conclude d-sadler a change of attitude on your part may go along way towards your own experiences.
My apologies to everyone else but I could not ignore such a slur from this person.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Daughter and son-in-law recently trading their Compass Navigator for a caravan (yes, I know, but it makes sense in their situation) and found the whole exercise pretty faultless. They received a truly excellent handover. Sue and I were equally impressed with Highbridge and would be happy to buy from there should the need ever arise.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have had two vans from Highbridge and I will only say the sales guys are like sales everywhere, the after sales on the other hand is a lot better although they do seem to be hard pressed to keep up with their workload. Both vans have had numerous problems but Highbridge have sorted them out with no quibbles at all so I would rate them, in this day and age ,very high.


----------



## d_sadler (Oct 24, 2013)

Lacey said:


> d-sadler - shame on you, what a negative attitude. To answer your question, no I do not live there or work there or have any connection what so ever with that company other than the simple fact I purchased my Rapido from them.
> 
> Highbridge supplied and installed my Thule Awning, bike rack and GasLow system without any problems and all included in the basic cost of the van.
> 
> ...


Lacey, my comment was intended somewhat tongue in cheek. Clearly you have not taken it that way so I apologise for any offence unwittingly caused.

I do take offence at your suggestion that my experiences would be improved by a different attitude though.

My dealings with Highbridge have been friendly and open throughout, not least when I returned to discover their obvious error.

It would be a surprise if very many items had not been fitted successfully by then. I am simply conveying my own experience

I went to great lengths to ensure that it was clear what was required only for this to be ignored without so much as a word.

I will gladly post photos of the requested and actual job at some point - I think few could fail to be a little disappointed.

In my view customer service is defined in terms of how mistakes are dealt with and the take it or leave it approach of Highbridge Caravans in this instance is unsatisfactory.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I must admit although I have just sang their praises they did annoy me a little when recently they had our van for the yearly habitation service I asked if they could turn the second leisure battery they fitted 90degrees as it sticks out into the garage too much. When picking up the van two days later I was told they couldn't carry out the work to the battery as it was too big to turn around.......I did it myself, so points lost there.


----------



## S Johns (Dec 14, 2017)

We bought a motorhome from this company recently. and they sold us a van with a major gas leak, that was leaking from the hob into the underneath draw, this was smelt after we had our first use.USING MATCHES
( we were never shown things working upon collection, and the guy who handed the van over to us at PBS servicing / wellsbride had to ask us what regulator we wanted for Gas as there was none on the van.( so how did he check things related to gas ????) ,

Upon complaining to Wellsbridge they wanted us to take the van back to them (1.5 hours drive away) as it was under warranty, we declined as they had no intention of reimbursing us travel costs. and they could NOT get the van safe for use the first time, they surely will not the second,AND ITS OUR LIVES THEY ARE PLAYING WITH.The van should have not been sold to us like this,
Instead at our expense we used a professional company, who found the Gas leak straight the way, He took the hob out fixed the leak, and gave us a gas report, he also put conduit around the gas pipes under the vanand clipped., which wellsbridge should of done, and he told us Wellsbridge should not of sold the van to us like that, and that had we of used Propane gas instead of butane gas we may not be here, due to the gas pressure finding its way to our lit matches.. 
We were given NO gas report from wellsbridge upon the collection. 
Wellsbridge just took our money and run, they said they would also fix our windscreen chip before pick up which was a M.O.T advisory, this was never done, even though we had to wait 1 month after deposit was given for the So called inspections/windscreen chip to be completed. Wellsbridge use the PBS servicing dept just a mile from them, to do the inspections/works etc. Both companies are cowboys, we will never use them again,They could of killed us.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Yes i can understand your anger and this is one of the problems buying campers from far off dealers 

I would send them the bill and expect them to pay for the repair

Good luck But at least now you can start enjoying your camper 


PS . You need to be using propane gas this time of year


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

S Johns said:


> We bought a motorhome from this company recently. and they sold us a van with a major gas leak, that was leaking from the hob into the underneath draw, this was smelt after we had our first use.USING MATCHES
> ( we were never shown things working upon collection, and the guy who handed the van over to us at PBS servicing / wellsbride had to ask us what regulator we wanted for Gas as there was none on the van.( so how did he check things related to gas ????) ,
> 
> Upon complaining to Wellsbridge they wanted us to take the van back to them (1.5 hours drive away) as it was under warranty, we declined as they had no intention of reimbursing us travel costs. and they could NOT get the van safe for use the first time, they surely will not the second,AND ITS OUR LIVES THEY ARE PLAYING WITH.The van should have not been sold to us like this,
> ...


Is Wellsbridge the same as Highbridge :dontknow:


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Nope, one's in the south west (Highbridge) and the other is in Cambridgeshire.


Maybe another MHer just wanting to vent their anger, understandably so, Call me cynical but one ranting post and that'll be it on Facts?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Strange comment from the company that repaired the gas problems in this tale, Propane or Butane will be delivered to the point of use at the same pressure, which will be determined by the regulator fitted on the van. 
The regulator should be a bulkhead mounted item, even if for some reason or another a bottle mounted one was in use it should be matched to the gas consumers in the van, which will normally be a 30 Mb device unless a very old German van.

.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Eurajohn


I think i read and interpreted the question “which regulator do you want?” Differently to you 

I assumed there was no regulator on the camper and they were asking if he wanted a butane or propane regulator that would be fixed to the gas bottle

Thinking back some of my old campers used bottle mounted not bulkhead regs


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

trek said:


> Hi Eurajohn
> 
> I think i read and interpreted the question "which regulator do you want?" Differently to you
> 
> ...


Yes I did pick up on that, although the point of my reply was that whatever gas was in use the regulator should be appropriate to the appliances within the van, which would normally be 30 Mb.

So the comment ref gas pressure of Propane not relevant.

.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

*Used once*

We used Highbridge once when we were wardening in Wells as we had a damp problem. They had the van for 10 days. I did a damp reading when I got her back, then a month later and a month later again. The reading was always the same 42%. On inspection I could swear they never touched any of the problem area.
So I can only comment of the service-maintenance side, and I would never take her there again.

DJM


----------

